# IUI December 2016 / January 2017 cycle buddies



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody having IUI in December and January 

Sharry xx


----------



## mamatobe2017 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

Can I join this thread? I'm due to start my first IUI whenever AF shows her face in Jan (probably towards the end)..

Good luck to all of you over the festive season.

x


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi Girls,

I'm having my first IUI in the middle of January is everything goes according to plan.  I'm still deciding whether or not to take clomid. I dont have fertility problems but my partner and I are using donor sperm.

If i produce more than 3 follicles my IUI will be cancelled and ill still have to pay for it....most women seem to produce 3.

I dont know what to do 

Emma x


----------



## mamatobe2017 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi Emma

My partner and I are also using donor sperm for our IUI, I have PCOS though so Clomid is a must for me just be sure that I do ovulate!

I totally understand your frustration though, we too have to pay if our cycle is cancelled due to too many follicles. Self funding is a nightmare in this regard.

Good luck!


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi Emma, I had my first round of iui last month, in my tww now. My Gonal F amount was set so I only produced one follicle. My clinic said this is what they aim for on a first round, I had 50mg daily.


----------



## Sweetsonya (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi ladies

I'm in my 2ww had my IUI on Monday 28th, converted from IVF as I didn't produce many follies, but i think we ended up with 3 on the day 18mm and 2x over 20 so hope thats a good sign, sperm sample was excellent nice triple lined 9.4mm lining observed and consultant seemed very happy. Symptoms so far Tue/Wed  bloated and uncomfortable felt like I was carrying a water balloon when I walked, Thur discomfort passed slight ache in groin, Today 4dpo gland up in groin and a few period like twinges, feel bit emotional as well, sore boobs swollen boobs since I started stims no change there....be interesting to hear if others get symptoms, my test date is 12/13th Dec. Also taking cyclogest so symptoms could be from them  

Fingers crossed everyone xx


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow Emma and Kymwithfreckles, that seems wrong that the clinic will still charge the full amount if a cycle of IUI gets cancelled or do you mean 'just' a cancelled cycle fee? 
We have just tried for a sibling, 2 cycles of natural IUI both resulting in a BFN so we are considering trying once more in January, this time with clomid. 
We've not had a consultation review, just an email telling us that we can have clomid should we want to try it. A scan on cycle day 10 was mentioned to make sure there aren't too many follicles, but no words of what the charge would be should the cycle need to be abandoned.


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi RainbowMum,

Yes, I will have the scan on day 9 of my cycle and if there are more than 3 follicles the IUI will be abandoned and we will still have to pay for it - yes it doesn't seem fair but the scans leading up to IUI are included in the price. At least the sperm doesn't go to waste  

My fertility test all came back ok so I am worried that I will produce more than 3. However, since we only have around a 20% chance of getting pregnant first time with no clomid i'm considering taking the chance. We only have 3 vials of the donor sperm and we live in Malaysia so if we dont get pregnant on 3 attempts of IUI we have to buy and ship the sperm all over again which is costly.

good luck all x


----------



## mamatobe2017 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi Rainbowmum,

Yes I do mean a cancelled cycle fee, which I understand because scans etc will have been done but still, it doesn't make it any easier for us to shell out on what will feel like nothing!

Anyway, we've not crossed that bridge yet so fingers crossed it's a predicament we don't have to face!

x


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi guys,

Can't really join this thread yet as I'm not planning to do an IUI until probably March 2017. Just wanted to say though that I'm also worried about producing too many follies as I just found out I have PCO. At the minute I still don't really understand it, and I have no idea what meds they'll suggest for me or if they'll want me to do natural (I don't want to due to low success rate).

Hope you all don't mind me keeping an eye on your progress  wishing you all lots of baby dust


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi 32Flavours,

Of course keep track of this thread so you can read all our stories before your own procedure. I would like to try the first cycle without clomid to avoid the disappointment of an abandoned IUI but, like you, its advisable not to because of low success rate first time naturally.

I've been monitoring a lot of threads here and, with my own research it looks like the average number of follicles developing on clomid is 3... However, we are all different so we wont know until we try.

Im guna try the first procedure with clomid since we dont have much sperm.  

x


----------



## mamatobe2017 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi everyone,

We've just had our final appointment at Homerton before our IUI commences  

After discussion with nurse we've agreed that Clomid on the IUI is worth the risk, even with PCOS. All I can do now is get my BMI under 30 as it's slightly over at the moment and cross every finger and toe.

Good luck to you all!

x


----------



## Becca25 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi Ladies, it's nice to have people in the same boat as me and we can all give each other support. 
I have my 1st IUI on Friday (9th December) now in the tww and god it's dragging, when people said it dragged they really did mean it!!! I go for bloods on 23rd the day the clinic close for Christmas so keeping my fingers crossed it's worked as we wouldn't be able to start a 2nd IUI until February. 
I have unexplained infertility and been ttc for 2.5years!!! 
Baby dust to everyone starting treatment, I'm hoping for a Christmas miracle!!!
Xx


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi Becca,

The very best of luck to you and your husband.

I'm going for my first IUI in the first week in January (depending on when my cycle starts)

Ive decided to take clomid to increase our chances of success - im totally obsessing over this clomid business because i don't have fertility problems and i do ovulate on my own. The clinic suggested I take it but the decision is mine. I'm worried it will mess about with my cycle and make me produce to many follies...(if i produce too many the procedure is cancelled)

Did you take clomid?? if so, what dosage and how many follies did you produce?? also, on what day of your cycle did you have the IUI? 

One last question   how soon after your LH surge did you go for IUI and did you have back to back IUIs?

Ok thats me done  

I really hope its a BFP - what a lovely christmas present that will be.

Best wishes xx


----------



## mamatobe2017 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey Becca,

Good luck - hope this Christmas you get what you really want! x


----------



## Becca25 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi Emma82

I also ovulate myself and all my hormones seemed to be doing what they should be, however they still put my on fertility medication. I wasn't on clomid I was on Gonal F and they only put my on 50ui to ensure I didn't produce loads of eggs. 
I only produced one (which surprised me, seen as I produce one naturally every cycle naturally) however they said that's what they aim for especially on the first IuI. I went for a scan on day 2 of my cycle and they said everything looked good, then took gonal f day 3 to day 9. On day 10 I went back for a scan and I said that on day 9 I had had stretchy egg white CM so she said we will definitely do blood work just in case I am ovulating early. I'm normally bang on day 14 for ovulation.
Then she did the scan and she said I have one follicle at 19mm and uterus lining was 12mm which she said was good, she said if blood work was ok I would be back in on Friday for IUI which was cycle day 12. 
I took a trigger shot at 11.40pm on Wednesday night and then was in at 11.40am Friday morning so exactly 36hours after trigger shot. 
In discussion with the nurse they said they like to use meds as they can insure the exact timing. They said if I had a natural cycle I could have started ovulation during the night but wouldn't know until the morning so looking back now I'm glad I went on meds as I know they have done everything they can to give me a chance of becoming pregnant, if I hadn't of done them I would have been worrying thinking did they time it right etc. 
Everyone is different so go with your gut feeling but I'm glad I listerned to the professionals. 
Hope this helps. 
Ps I didn't have back to IUI just got told to do the business at home for next couple of days 😂😂. 

Please feel free to ask anymore questions.


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi Becca,

Thank you for that information, it helps.

I'm going to the doctor to get my Clomid today. My embryologist told me to take it on cd2 but it seems a lot of the UK specialist are advising to begin taking in on CD3. I think ill take it CD3 as I'm worried ill ovulate too early. 

My cycle is always 34 days long and i normally ovulate between cd16--20 but this month was totally different.....My cycle was 38 days long and i ovulated around cd22 (i knew things would start changing the closer i got to my IUI  )

I am living in Asia and going away for christmas but ill be back on Dec 30th - my clinic is closed until the 3rd jan which is CD 10 for me and just in time for my scan...lets hope i don't ovulate too early and please god no more than 3 follies.

best of luck to all - baby dust shower xx

there is also a lovely fertility prayer online for anyone thats interested -just google it - my granny swears by it


----------



## Olive8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi all!!

I just started my first IUI 4 days ago. I'm sore, cramping, tired and just not myself. Considering it's my first one, I'm hoping that it really work. Any tips and experiences from when you went through IUI? I know I can wait but 2 weeks isn't going by as fast when you are counting. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Becca25, I also had Gonal F but only 50 so produced just the one follicle and was told the same info.  They took a blood test to see if I was going to ovulate so didn't use the trigger shot I was prescribed. First round failed and I missed the deadline by a day for a December round. Trying to concentrate on my mental health for this month as I've lots of difficulties this year.  Will we be trying another round next month though.


----------



## Becca25 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi Jellsie

Nice to meet someone on such a low dosage of Gonal F as I know a lot of people are on higher dosages. Wishing you all the luck in the world on your next IUI cycle, it is very draining all waiting around, for cycles to start them tww wait etc, so have a lovely Christmas.


----------



## Becca25 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi 
Just to let you all know I had bloods done today and it was BFN so hoping 2017 will be our year. At least it's Christmas in two days. 
Merry Christmas everyone and Hapy New Year!!!!


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Sorry to hear this Becca. Hope you are ok. I'll be doing my second round early January. Merry Christmas everyone and fully agree with you, hoping 2017 is a BFP for us all! Xx


----------



## Olive8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone! Turns out my first IUI didn't work. Going for second round early Jan too. Wish you all good luck!


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

My next cycle is about to start, clomid is waiting but sperm hasn't been ordered so let's hope we can get that organised asap. 
I'm starting to get slight 'cold feet', which is mainly because of the clomid and the risk of multiples. 

By the way, shocked how cheap my clomid was, 10 tablets were £6.13!

Also, should I be having more monitoring than just a scan on day 10?


----------



## NatalieJW (Dec 6, 2016)

When i went for my initial consultation to discuss the plan, my doctor said i would have a scan on CD9 then every other day till its time to trigger. Are you planning to have a trigger shot RainbowMum? If so i would imagine you would need another scan or 2 after day 10 as follicles can grow quick on meds and they wouldn't want to trigger with more that 3 follicles at 15mm. I would ask just to be sure. Gooduck with this cycle x


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

NatalieJW previous months(on natural IUI) I have always had IUI done on day 12 as I seem to ovulate early. so we'll have to see


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi all,

Sorry to come back with a moan, but I guess that's par for the course on this journey!! 

My clinic rang today (after 2 months of radio silence) announcing that I need to choose a donor and have blood tests done prior to my appointment on the 23rd of January. I'm about to go on holiday, I have no hope of getting the bloods done and processed by the 23rd. I've also been told that my internal scan is only good for 3 months, and that I will therefore need another one if I want treatment in March. I can (just about) stomach forking out for an extra scan (although I can't see what will be different since November??), but I am really stressing about the bloods. I've taken annual leave to cycle in March and was so invested in it - it now feels like it's all going horribly wrong . I've asked the clinic if I can reschedule the appointment to February (although this is not ideal for me as work is very busy) and if I can still see the nurse without the bloods if I pick a CMV negative donor. Praying they say yes but grr not the best start.

Really hope everyone else is having a more luck than I seem to be haha. Very sorry to hear about your BFN Becca, I hope 2017 is a great year for us all!! xx


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

32Flavours, I don't think that's a moan - I totally empthasise.  I delayed my laraposcopy for work as it was busy time. It's terrible feeling like your life is on hold constantly.

Off my cd2 scan and bloods tomorrow! Let's hope iui cycle 2 results in a bfp for me as next month marks 2.5 years of this ttc journey!

Hope everyone has a good start to the new year.


----------



## louise48910 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi, hope it's ok to join here. I just started my first injection of Buserelin this morning. Everyone seems to know what they're doing, all I know is i'm having a scan later in the week (they were fully booked for Monday), I've got some other drug and something else in the fridge   My partner and I are using donor sperm. Best of luck everyone x


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Morning Louise, hope your first injection was ok.  I'm guessing your scan later in the week will be to see how you've responded to the medication.  I'm starting injections tonight for my second round of iui.  I had an ultrasound yesterday to count the follicles and check my lining was thin.  

Good luck


----------



## louise48910 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi Jellsie, thanks! Yes.. my partner did it for me. Didn't feel a thing. Ah, yes I remember the nurse talking about lining and checking for 'quiet ovaries', ha! Good luck to you too! Looking forward to seeing how everyone gets on, lots of fingers crossed for BFPs!


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Happy new year to you all.

I am on cd3 and i have started taking Clomid 50mg. I missed my cd 2 baseline scan as it fell on Sunday and my clinic is closed (this keeps happening)

I have to return to the clinic on cd 10 for scan and i will be starting ovulation testing on cd9 - i generally don't ovulate until cd20/22 so it will be interesting to see if the clomid makes a difference.

This is our first time trying, we are using donor sperm that has been frozen in the clinic for the past 5 years so i hope its ok?

Im doing everything my end to stay as fertile as possible e.g eating pumpkin seeds, drinking fresh pineapple juice, exercising, all those things written online that probably don't work.... but hey!!

Becca and Olive I am sorry to hear about the BFN - hopefully 2017 is our year for BFP

Best of luck to everyone xx


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

I had my CD10 scan today after clomid day 2-6...2x18mm follicles and one 14.5mm, I usually have my surge on day 11 so we will have to make a decision whether that's too many follicles as ideally we only want the one sibling for our daughter.

There was a bit of a panic as I was specifically told I didn't have to use ovulation tests, so I didn't....but the nurse today said the follicles were so big that she thinks there's a possibility that I already surged this morning, so a quick LH blood test was done and we will get the results tomorrow morning but we had to buy ovulation tests on the way home.


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi Rainbowmum,

best of luck with this round of IUI  

My clinic have told me 3 follies is ok.. im not an expert but i believe the most mature follie will produce the egg and its not very very common to have twins.. My girlfriend and I feel the same - twins would be daunting but wonderful too i guess since we have no children yet.

We are also using donor sperm. I'm constantly asking the clinic silly questions   like... i really hope they dont put the wrong sperm in there! My clinic only had 5 donors to choose from and we only liked one.. the other 4 wrote really weird things in their personal profile so i hope they cant possibly mix it up... do you ever have these fears?

let me know how your test go. 

best of luck to you both
E


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

we think we have decided to not go ahead this month as it's just too risky. (though I hate it as I will forever think 'what if', especially if the next try doesn't work out) 

blood test showed no surge yesterday, clearblue said no surge today, so the earliest I would surge would be tomorrow and we're just worried that that third follicle will have caught up by then..I got the numbers wrong and we had 1x23mm, 1x18mm and 1x14mm so by tomorrow they'd all be pretty big.


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Sorry to hear that Rainbowmum

best to go with your gut feeling on this. It must be soul destroying knowing you will have to go through all of this again next month   

thank you for sharing, this is really helpful as I'm finishing clomid on thursday and will have first scan on Monday.


----------



## louise48910 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi Emma, good luck! I know what you mean about twins. Our clinic reckons with our treatment is something like a 20% chance. Pretty daunting in terms of increased risk and two babies but if that happened we probably wouldn't want to have further treatment. I've been thinking about the sperm mix up too, how awful! I'm sure it will be fine lol 

Rainbow Mum - hello. Sorry you have to start again. 

afm, scan tomorrow to check all is quiet then start on Menopur! Anyone know how long I'd be on that for?


----------



## Bug1402 (Oct 27, 2016)

Hi louise48910..
I started menopur on Wednesday 4th Jan and due to have iui on Monday. With me they did a scan on the 3rd 10th and 13th, my biggest follicle was 16mm on the 13th and that's what they are looking for. I have just taken my trigger shot. 
When I do my pregnancy test I will be on holiday. 

So sorry to here that rainbowmum!! 
Good luck everyone  x


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

Those sound like good sizes. 

Next month I'm not doing clomid so hopefully I only have one good sized follicle. They said they don't trigger on natural cycles but I'm going to beg ;-)


----------



## louise48910 (Jun 28, 2014)

Bug - thanks for your response. I started on Friday then yesterday night and tonight, aswell as the Buserelin I've been doing for the last.. err week and a half maybe. Scan tomorrow lunchtime so will see what that's done. Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## Bug1402 (Oct 27, 2016)

Well it happened I am officially in the 2ww and I can honestly say I don't know how I feel. I am excited but don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Bug1402 - I've had my insemination today also.  I had one follicle. Not holding out much hope as DH count was only 3.7 million post wash. Onto IVF for us if this fails x


----------



## louise48910 (Jun 28, 2014)

Good luck Bug and jellsie. I've got a further scan on Wednesday then
insemenation on Thursday. They originally said Friday then changed it to Thursday after the nurse spoke with the consultant 😱


----------



## johno21 (Jul 24, 2011)

good to be back  they say its like riding a bike, seems like we have forgotten everything, except that dreaded 2WW  

Round two for us, so started stims today with 75 Gonal F ..... 

Positive thoughts to all   

xx


----------



## louise48910 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi Johno21, love seeing people's little description below. You had your little one on your first attempt? Trying not to get my hopes up but as we're using donor sperm and I every comment so far about my reproductive system so far is hilariously brilliant I can't help it. Positive thought for you too


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi everyone,

On cd11 today... was supposed to have cd10 scan yesterday and my clinic cancelled me last minute which was so frustrating because i missed cd2 scan also since my doctor wasn't there.

Im going in at lunch time today for my scan (i live in Asia so I'm 8 hours ahead of you guys). I am praying i dont have more than 3 follies or my iui will be cancelled this month - so nervous and excited!

I'm also hoping the Clomid makes me ovulate earlier than usual....if i ovulate as normal it falls on Chinese New Year when the clinic is closed  

Bug1402 and Jellsie best of luck girls - How many hours after your trigger shot did you have iui?? 

Louise good luck for Thursday.

Is anyone having back to back iui done?? i havent decided yet??

will let you know how my scan goes


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

36 hours between trigger and iui.

Good luck to everyone 😊


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Me again,

My RE said from the scan it looked like i had already ovulated since my follies were so small (the biggest is only 10mm on cd11....on clomid 50mg)

I was so disappointed since they cancelled my original scan yesterday and would have caught it.... However, she decided to do blood test just to be sure and if my test showed i had ovulated she wanted me to come in after work today for IUI - i said no straight away as egg could have disappeared by now anyway.

Just got blood test back - i havent ovualted and im no where near it according to my blood test... so i guess  clomid has no effect on me and im pretty much on a normal cycle giving the size of my follies? I normally ovulate on cd20-22 so its looking like that this month again...

heres hoping they get big enough over the next few days for me to have the trigger shot and get inseminated before Chinese new year  

has anyone else had follies this small on cd11??


----------



## louise48910 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi Emma, how confusing. Glad you're still able to have treatment. My clinic has been a bit quick telling me the sizes I'm not sure if I wrote them down properly. I was cd 10 yesterday and I think she said 16, 13, 9 and a few tiny ones. I'm hoping those tiny ones aren't going to get to do much else I'd imagine they'd cancel? Maybe that's why they said Thursday not Friday for treatment. Fingers crossed for bigger follies! They're definitely doing something, I'd imagine give it a few days and they'll be getting there? Still new to the treatment game so I'm still learning. 

When you say back to back, do you mean treatment again next month if this cycle fails? Our clinic hasn't mentioned that but I'd quite like to crack on. I've not experienced side effects from the meds so I'm definitely not opposed to trying next month if this doesn't work. Not sure what the view of the clinic is though. 

Hoping for a pre New Year IUI for you


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi Louise,

Yes all very confusing but I'm delighted that i still have a chance this month.  The Doctors can be so negative sometimes - i guess they have to be.

I've read somewhere that follies can grow between 1-2mm per day so yes, those little ones could catch up. My clinic have told me they will cancel if i have any more than 3 big ones and i still have to pay for the treatment. My follies are growing at a glacial pace it seems    she was very pleased with my lining though... it was 11 but she doest want it to get too thick so I'm guna stop eating so much foods with selenium in them (ive been eating loads because i thought the clomid thins the lining )  

Your follies are a good size... they like to work with 20-22mm. my RE said yesterday they wouldn't do anything under 16mm

When i say back to back i mean two IUIs in the one cycle.

They suggested it to me since I'm using Donor sperm.. lets be honest, nobody really knows how long thawed sperm lives for. Fresh sperm can live for 3-5 days. Thawed apparently can live maximum 24 hours   the egg only lives for 24 hours so timing is imperative. 

I was thinking of having IUI 36 hours after trigger and then again the next day just to be sure   but we still haven't decided as we only have 3 vials of sperm to work with...so gotta be careful.

best of luck tomorrow - how exciting for you both


----------



## louise48910 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi all. 
Emma - Re back to back.. I see what you mean, to get the timing right. I don't see why not, not something I've heard of before.  

It's insemination eve for me. Yikes! 
Did trigger shot last night and scan this morning. The woman seemed to be showing me blood flowing too which was quite bizarre. Big follie has grown 2mm each day since last scan so now it's 20mm. It seems weird to be doing treatment on cd 13 but I guess if that's when I ovulated then so be it. I usually have sore boobs, lol.. *checks* actually i do a bit  

Bug, Jellsie, everyone else..hope all ok


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow Louise, how exciting. so you did the trigger and then Insemination less than 24 hours later?


----------



## louise48910 (Jun 28, 2014)

Nope, sorry. trigger last night, insemination tomorrow so 36 hours. I'm googling what I should do tomorrow. Was planning on doing my usual winter season day off work - lazy day. I'm working again Friday so business as usual after tomorrow.


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

I think the one thing I would change for my next IUI after the 2 failed ones is to rest longer at the clinic. 
My toddler won't let me lie down on the sofa for two weeks after so I will want to give the sperm the best chance of slowly making their way up there.

I always surge on day 11 and do IUI on day 12


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello all,

Louise the best of Irish luck for tomorrow and do let us know how you get on!  take the day off work - i most certainly am.....I'm guna go home after iui and sit with my legs in the air like phoebe in Friends did    

My work colleagues have no idea what I'm doing when i go off for my scans during work.... i just say im having moles removed - they must be thinking god help this one with all the moles  

I'm on cd13 now and i have another scan tomorrow to see if my follies have grown at all....they were 9.9mm on day 11 so heres hoping they have grown  as fast as yours so i can have the trigger shot and hopefully inseminate next week before chinese new year   or ill have to wait until next month!

Did you do the trigger yourself or did the clinic?

I also asked the silly question about getting sperm mixed up to my RE......she said they have a system whereby its checked and signed multiple times by staff members. she said i can take the empty tube home with the donors number on it as a souvenir  

good luck


----------



## louise48910 (Jun 28, 2014)

Emma - thanks, I'm of Irish descent too  

I've no idea what's going on. I'm either a. feeling the pain of the stimulation b. constipated (although had the opposite this morning, sorry tmi) or b. full of wind. The more I read online the worse I feel, like I'm making myself feel faint lol. Step away from the computer, not long now! 

Fingers crossed for some super fast growers! Really hope it'll be next week. If they grow 1-2 per day you'll be there I reckon. 

Fortunately partner is a nurse so he did the trigger. Because of Christmas falling we had to miss december treatment and it was so long ago we learnt how to inject, I don't think I could have done it if I wasn't with someone who knew what they were doing. Moles! That's not a bad excuse, I've had one removed before so there's a backstory   

Know what you mean about the mixing up. I keep meaning to ask that! 

Eek, unless my follies have not imploded on themselves I cannot believe I'll be doing the famous


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello,

just back from my scan I'm on cd14 and she said my follies haven't grown at all (still at 1mm)  the lining has gotten thicker 14 up from 11 so she thinks im having a dud cycle!! looks like it wont be happening for me this month i am gutted!

im going back again on Tuesday for a another scan just to check as I'm not due to ovulate until cd22 - clinging on to that tiny bit of hope!! but dont want to rush it either...if its not meant to be its not meant to be - there is always next month.

Quick question to all.... do you have a drink during this phase?? i do have a glass of wine here and there and wonder should i stop completely? just trying to think why my follies arent growing? she said its pretty common.. but i do wonder if its something im doing wrong.

I hope your IUI went well on thursday Louise and jellsie   fingers crossed - let me know how you got on x


----------



## Bug1402 (Oct 27, 2016)

Jellsie how are you feeling? After my iui on Monday I don't know how I feel. I am full of wind, I feel different. I was reading online about the pessaries...saying that they make you show the signs of pregnancy. My wife keeps asking me if I feel pregnant. I honestly don't know. I am trying not to be excited. This is driving me crazy!!!


----------



## Stubbsy28 (Dec 2, 2016)

Bug1402 - They say patience is a virtue. Hold tight, I'm sure your wife will be super supportive whatever the outcome   x


----------



## johno21 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Louise,

Hope all is going well for you  ... 
yes it was first time for us thankfully, we were so very lucky and praying and hoping to be this time too. some things we can't remember at all and others like it was yesterday.. familiarity and vagueness in succession.  

  positive thoughts to you all


----------



## louise48910 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi all

Bug - aw bless her. I'm hoping pregnancy doesn't feel the same as wind  

Emma - hey, sorry to hear things aren't moving for you x Re the wine, I've not been drinking throughout but I doubt it makes too much of a difference. 

afm IUI went well. They didn't scan on the day prior to treatment so I'm assuming they just guessed from previous scans I hadn't yet ovulated ? :/ I've been feeling flipping shattered from all the getting up early for injections, even falling asleep on the soda. Maybe a mix of that and the meds? I was hoping for a lie in but early start for work today and tomorrow  Best go to bed soon x


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Bug1402 I don't feel any different. I haven't got any pessaries. I'm resigned to it not working and having to move onto IVF. I know there will be tears again on beta test day though.


----------



## Becca25 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello all, CD3 so injections start again tonight IUI2 they have upped my Gonal F dosage to 62.5 from 50, hoping for two eggs this time, last time had just one egg at 19mm but another nearly ready so they didn't want to up the dosage too much. 
Wishing everyone luck who is on this journey.


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi Becca, I was only on 50 Gonal f on both my iui cycles and only produced one follicle. I thought they'd increase the dosage on my second cycle.  When I asked they said because I'd responded, it had only between two months between cycles and I'm still young (almost 34 so hardly) they were keeping me at 50.

Does make me wonder what the benefit of stimulated is if there is only one follicle being produced since I ovulate naturally.  I only needed ovitrelle as iui would have taken place on Sunday to fall in line with my cycle but the clinic is closed.


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello Ladies,

How are things?

Jellsie, Louise, Bug1402, how is the 2ww going for you gals?

I had another scan today (day 19)... my RE found a follie hiding it measured 18.8mm. It could have been there all along and she just didnt see it.  She's quite baffled by me... i had absolutely no reaction to Clomid so im on a natural cycle it seems.  My lining was measuring 15 and 17mm in different areas.

She said she is happy to do IUI for me on Friday. the decision is ours but i don't know what to do since my lining is so thick   
Ill go home and have a good think about it tonight....

confused,
E


----------



## Bug1402 (Oct 27, 2016)

I am absolutely going round the bend!!! I have in and took a test   it was negative. But it just proves that I don't have the trigger shot in my system and any test I do now if it's positive I am pregnant. Going to test again on Friday as I am in Austria but it is possible that it might still be to early to show. 18.8 is a good sign!! x


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

I wish I wasn't so nosey and could delete my ******** account - I woke up to yet another pregnancy announcement!

My blood test is on Monday and to be honest, I'm not stressing over it at all. I know it'll be negative and I'm eager to just to get started with IVF. Work is so manic it's keeping me preoccupied. I'll have a new boss in April though and I do worry about how supportive they'll be.  My current boss is brilliant.

Bug, naught you for caving in lol! Glad you've taken something positive from it. I thought the trigger hormone stayed in your system for quite a while. When did you have it? 

Emma, wishing you the best of luck xx


----------



## Bug1402 (Oct 27, 2016)

I know every body is pregnant. My sister in law told me on Monday she was 5 weeks pregnant too! I am soooo happy for them but I can't help feel a little bitter! I got told it was 10 days till it was out my system so I waited 10 days lol I took the trigger shot last Saturday and had iui on Monday 16th 

Loves x


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

I've done bitter, angry, jealousy, quitting 😩

Exactly same days as me, trigger was at 10.30pm on Saturday 14th with iui 36 hours later on 16th xx


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello,

Good luck with your testing girlies   how exicting and nerv wrecking 

I have decided to wait until next month - my lining is too thick but the clinic were willing to take the risk  

My RE texted me at 11.30pm last night with my blood test saying i was guna ovulate today and to come to the clinic for IUI. I asked for trigger shot and she said she would give it to me the same time as IUI which i thought was just too weird (she has 40 years experience and said she does that all the time). 

It all seems so rushed and with the lining too thick we've decided to wait - only have 3 vials of sperm so don't wanna risk it.

She's upping my dose of clomid from 50 -150 because i didn't respond to it this month. If that doesn't work she's putting me on injections too.

At least she knows my body now and knows where my follies are hiding   so I'm more confident about next month but feel like i cant wait anymore  

I have friends here who are going through IVF next month so its good to be able to talk to others who are going through the same thing.

best of luck and do let me know how you all get on.

Big love x


----------



## pookielutz (Jan 26, 2017)

Good Morning! I recently had my first IUI on the 17th of January - trigger shot on the 16th, IUI on the 17th.  I've been on progesterone since the 21st - I haven't had any pre-period symptoms; no bloating or acne or mood swings, really - but this morning I took a test, it was negative and I realized that I'm spotting a lil bit.  Implantation bleeding or AF?  What are my chances??


----------



## louise48910 (Jun 28, 2014)

Evening all. Good luck Becca! 

Eeek, Bug, all the best for testing xx

Emma, sounds like it's the right thing to do. Good luck for next month! 

pookielutz - sorry this is my first IUI so can't really advise. You've tested early so I'd imagine you've got a good few days for a positive to show. Hope it's good news x

AFM I've been grumpy for the last week, like excessively. Often get like that around ovulation time but not to that extreme. Could it be the progesterone pessaries? 'Symptom' wise, I had some funny niggles for the first few days, maybe longer. Things settling down after the pokey/proddy perhaps? Boobs have been sore, they usually are prior to AF but not due for 6 days and they were sore much before today. No bleeding of any kind. Hmm.


----------



## Bug1402 (Oct 27, 2016)

I am pregnant!!! I still don't quite believe it. I keep taking tests and they are all BFP!!!

Good luck to the rest of you!!!


----------



## Becca25 (Oct 12, 2016)

Congratulations Bug1402!!!!

I had my 10day scan this morning and still only one follicle at 16mm so smaller than last time and on a high dose of Gonal F   I have another small one at 13mm but they doubt that will grow anymore now. 
My uterus lining is 11mm so they are pleased with that just waiting for blood work. 
They may give go ahead for IUI on Monday or give me until Wednesday until the 13mm follicle matures a bit. Will have to wait and see. 
Makes no sense to me that I haven't got more eggs but keeping my fingers crossed it will work anyway.


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Congratulations Bug 😁

Becca, I empathise with your frustrations. I really thought they'd up my Gonal doseage but they didn't so I've only had one follicle on both rounds. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Congratulations Bug1402!!

It is sooo lovely to read good news on here - really gives me hope - congrats to you both xx

Becca, on my cd10 scan i only had one follie at 9.9mm i went back on cd14 and it hadnt gotten any bigger. My RE said it was a dud cycle and to wait until next month, but i knew myself i didnt ovulate so i went back on cd19 and my follie was 18.8mm - my lining was too thick so i didnt go ahead with iui.

I was on clomid but my body didnt respond to it so it was a natural cycle. I have a long cycle (34 days) hence the slow growing follies.

good luck all x


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

That's me definitely out, full on period cramps and some spotting this morning. Still going to the clinic in the morning to see if we can get started in IVF.  We've already signed the consent forms so it would be good if we can move straight on to it but I've read things about you having to go on birth control first. Although I'm guessing that's to ensure you don't get pregnant before starting the IVF meds.

Hope you're all doing ok xxx


----------



## Becca25 (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm sorry Jellsie. I fingers crossed you can get started straight away with IVF and that it works for you. 

I'm back in tomorrow for another scan and blood, they said I wasn't ovulating yet but hormones were just starting to go up, hoping my 16mm follicle has grown to 19mm and my 13mm has grown to 16mm them I will have two!!! 
Hope two extra days has made all the difference but we will see tomorrow. 

Emma what lining size do they class as too thick? My was 11mm on CD10 so worried it will get to thick before my IUI!!


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Sorry to hear that Jellsie - at least you can get started with IVF x

Becca, on cd10 my lining was 11mm on cd 14 it went up to 14-15mm then on cd19 it was 15 -17mm so they weren't happy about it but said its still possible to get pregnant with that lining. they like to see it between 8-14mm is ideal.

Ive read on here about people getting pregnant with a lining of 17, if mine is the same next month im just guna go ahead with it.

Best of luck all,
E


----------



## mamatobe2017 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey all,

Congrats on BFP's to those who have received, I've been following the thread but unable to comment until now lol

CD1 was on Friday so Clomid started on Sat however AF has only been heavy for 1.5 days and then basically non existent since then. That's totally not normal for me as I'm a 5-7 days kind of cycle everytime. I've read that it's normal - did anyone else experience the same? Also, although pleased I'm a little bit worried as I've not had 1 symptom from the clomid, could this be a sign that my body isn't reacting to the drug?

xox


----------



## Turtle dove (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi, 

I started menopur injections last night with first scan booked for Friday (The Mr did good bless him).  I too had a really heavy period whuch started Friday and petered out throughout Saturday.  Perhaps it's the stress playing tricks on our cycles? 

Good luck, not sure as it's the end of Jan if we need a new thread or if we're OK to post here for now? 

X


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Turtle, I guess we are ok to post here until a new thread is created.

Got an appointment in two weeks time to discuss ivf. Hoping we can start in March.

Good luck to you all 😊 Wishing you all a bfp very soon xx


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

Kym and Turtle, I too had CD1 on Friday. The last two months my periods have been only 3-4 days long, not sure what I prefer, heavy but short or not so heavy but a week long.

I had a chat with my clinic this morning-due to overstimulation last month we are not taking clomid this month, but I'm nervous since we had two negative cycles in September and October and I think it may have been due to bad timing. 
I asked if we could trigger on a natural cycle and they don't really do that, he said they barely trigger on a medicated cycle. 
He said if I'm worried about timing I could come in for ovulation bloodwork or a monitoring scan on day 10, but neither is going to actually improve chances of it working. 
I use clearblue ovulation kits and detect a surge every month on CD11 with IUI having taken place on day 12. 
Sigh...this is it, our last shot at a sibling so I need this to work!


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Welcome back Kym   I think Turtledove is correct in saying our cycles can change during this process. My cycle is always bang on time and lasts for 4 days - on the cycle i was waiting to take Clomid my period was two weeks late which is unheard of for me and i can only assume it was down to all the thinking i was doing.

As you probably know from the thread,, my lining was too thick for IUI this month and my doctor said that perhaps this was because my period was so late - my uterus didn't  shed what it was supposed too. If you didn't have a good period this month then you may have the same problem as me, but every one is different.

I also had no response to Clomid but still ended up producing one fair sized follie (18.8mm) so you still might have a good chance.

Rainbow mom - I didn't have trigger shot but i had ovulation blood test done on my last scan which was cd19 - i was sure i wouldn't ovulate until cd22. The blood test showed that i was just about to ovulate.. i actually argued with my doctor telling her i wasn't ovulating until cd22   she was 100% sure it would either happen that evening or the next day......and.....she was correct.. ..i ovulated that evening, i always know exactly when it happens. So you can totally trust these test...i most definitely will in future!!

Emma


----------



## louise48910 (Jun 28, 2014)

Bug, massive congratulations! 

No news for me. Am 11 days post IUI and OTD is Thursday. Thought I felt some AF type twinges earlier but nothing has come of it. Bought a test just in case nothing happens between now and then. Not particularly hopefully, first time though so nothing to compare it to.


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Best of luck Louise


----------



## mamatobe2017 (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks everyone, guess I'll just have to wait and see what is happening at the scan on Friday even though it is driving me insane waiting lol. Does anyone else find the hardest part is that you cannot control what goes on internally? I really need to let my inner control freak have a break!

Emma: Hey!  lets see what the journey has in store, I know yours has been up and down so far!

xox


----------



## Turtle dove (Sep 29, 2016)

It's so great to be in this with people on the same journey 😘
2nd injection last night (3 to go....not that I'm counting), dh says hes 'enjoying' giving me them as he feels a part of it 🤔. I do feel blitzed today but not sure if I'm symptom checking? 
The scanning process starting Friday I'm a bit unclear on, does anyone know if it's likely to be a daily thing? Will these drugs I'm on bring my ovulation cycle forward? I know no-one can predict how different people react to the treatment. Its just this is our first cycle and the clinic don't seem to have given us much information about what to expect, I suppose they don't want you to dwell on it? It's proving difficult to plan my work diary at the moment! 
Turtledove x


----------



## louise48910 (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks Emma  

Turtledove - clinics seem to take things day by day/scan by scan depending on what they see so it's so hard to work out when what will happen. I was lucky as all my scans fell on my days off and I didn't have to say much to my manager. I started meds on cycle day 2, initial scan on cycle day 3 then day 7 and possibly 10 and definitely day 12. Had treatment on cd 13.. something like that i've not noted it down very much. 


AFM, some spotting after twinges.. I think it's over for me. I'm starting to wonder how they knew I was about to ovulate and if they treated me too early. They were going to do treatment on cd 14 but after a consultant saw my scan they called me and said go in on the previous day.


----------

